# what ancient ICs look like without their casing



## jimdoc (Apr 29, 2012)

Not sure if these have been posted here before or not, but posted today on Hack a Day;

[McMonster] found a great pair of blog posts (1, 2) showing what ancient ICs look like without their casing. Since these were CERDIP packages (two ceramic plates glued together) they were exceptionally easy to take apart leaving the entire chip intact. Pages are in Polish, but there’s a Google Translate button on the sidebar.

http://leon-instruments.blogspot.com/2012/04/kolekcja-struktury-scalone.html

http://leon-instruments.blogspot.com/2012/04/kolekcja-struktury-scalone.html

http://hackaday.com/


----------



## Palladium (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like it's in pdf form to. :mrgreen: 

Here's some good reads to. I've been saving information for awhile now and wonder just how many people have looked at all of them. Their's like nearly 200 of them. Some will make sense, some won't. http://www.scribd.com/aflacglobal/documents


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 29, 2012)

Ralph,

You're the Scribd expert. Unless you pay, it seems the only way to download is to first upload some document from your computer to the Scribd site. Then, you can download free for 24 hours. Of course, you have to be registered. Is there an easier way?


----------



## Palladium (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't think so Chris. When i first started using scribd it was a free site and since then they have changed to a revenue generated site. Sucks!!! If anybody can't access something let me know and i will download it and post.


----------

